# Kosuke Muneishi Handles



## cotedupy (Sep 3, 2020)

So after a wee bit of practice and experimentation* I decided I'd gotten just about good enough to make some handles for nicer knives, for friends and family. These are Kosuke Muneishi blades purchased from Ibuki (sold as Yusaku brand by a certain US site). 

They are all made from old winemaking oak staves, Red Gum ferrules, and bits of plastic I cleaned off the beach for spacers.


* Which you can read about here, if you're particularly bored: Wine and Wood (handles)


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, that looks very classy!!!  How heavy are the handles?


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 3, 2020)

Cheers CK!

Afraid I didn't actually weigh them, but the answer is 'not very', as the oak is relatively light.

Balance points are: a smidge forward of a pinch grip for the 210 Gyuto. Around a pinch grip for the 185 Kiritsuke Gyuto and 160 Nakiri. And backwards for the 120 Santoku / Petty.

Edit - the Nakiri is a touch forward of the grip as well now as I had to even out some of the sanding after attaching it.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 3, 2020)

Delicious!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Very nice, & classy too


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Sep 4, 2020)

Lovely work


----------



## juice (Sep 4, 2020)

That's great stuff, very impressive. Most interesting.


----------

